# KY-Cordell-GOrg. GR Boy needs foot amputated!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I saw Cordell posted on Petfinder. I emld. GRRAND.
Someone please help this bo! What a Beauty!

I have worked with this shelter before. They go above and beyond to help with tranport. Please x post on the Golden forum. Cordell needs a chance. This shelter takes in over 5000 animals a year! 
Cordell 

Golden Retriever
Large Young Male Dog 
Daviess County Animal Control, Owensboro, KY 


Cordell was picked up as a stray by animal control. He is about a year old. Cordell has an injury to his leg and his leg will HAVE to be removed. We had a vet look at him and he has no feeling in his leg and it is totally useless to him. His constant dragging of his leg has caused sores on his foot. Cordell will must go to someone that can afford to have his leg amputated. If you are interested in this pet please contact us soon. We take in approximately 5000 animals a year and a high kill shelter. If you are not local we can recommend several professional transport services.
Please email us at [email protected]
or call at 270-685-8275. Please Hurry! We are also VERY rescue friendly 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12753770

Daviess County Animal Control 
Owensboro, KY 
270-685-8275 
Email Daviess County Animal Control 
See more pets from Daviess County Animal Control 
Share on Facebook 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12753770 



beautiful - please help!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... he's beautiful. You know what they say.... dogs are born with 3 legs and a spare. He'll do great as a tripod. Sure hope someone gets him NOW.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I just e-mailed GRRAND as well. I would think he's the type of guy they would gladly help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cordell*

I really hope someone saves Cordell!

****ASHLEY from SHELTER just emld me:
GRRAND told them this morning that they will take CORDELL!

God Bless GRRAND!!!!!*


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, I got the same e-mail from GRRAND too!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*thank the good lord someome is taking this beautiful boy. He does not actually look like my hunter, butfor some reason--possibily the big blocky head--reminded me of hunter and my heart was breaking for this poor boy. But it looks like things will work out for him.*


----------

